# Clean Up at the Gathering



## ultramag (Jun 18, 2007)

I just wanted to make a quick note and thank everyone for all their help keeping the campsite and kitchen area clean at the round-up. At the top of that list are Mrs. PeculiarMike, Mrs. Shortone, and Mrs. SmokyOky. One or all of these fine ladies were seemingly constantly cleaning up behind us as well as preparing meals and/or sides.

There was virtually nothing for me to do other than haul off trash, bring home some leftovers, and sweep the kitchen floor. You all don't know how much it was appreciated.

Also, there was not one piece of loose trash to picked up around the site. Just another testament to the wunnerful group of folks we had. Thank you guys for making this easy.


----------



## pigcicles (Jun 18, 2007)

I too would like to thank everyone for making the last day clean up a breeze for Chad. It's always a good thing to be able to hand back the property knowing that the group as a whole is welcome back.

While thank you's are going out I would like to publicly thank the Events Committee for all the hard work that went into the planning, scheduling, printing, and the fortitude to stick with this event to the end. 

Without Chad and Daryls help the Gathering would not have been what it was. 

Thank You Both! 

Joe


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 18, 2007)

Three cheers for the clean up crew and the wandering smokers!


----------



## bud's bbq (Jun 22, 2007)

Ditto on the clean up help and the way Chad and Joe managed the whole event - Mega Kudos.


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 22, 2007)

Four cheers for the organizers!


----------



## peculiarmike (Jun 22, 2007)

Leave it better than you found it. 
Thanks guys!


----------

